# Global Warmism has moved beyond satire



## mvdm (Aug 8, 2009)

This item is nearly indistinguishable from what you'd find in the "Onion":

'Cloud ship' scheme to deflect the sun's rays is favourite to cut global warming - Telegraph


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 8, 2009)

So when they figure out it is all just rubbish, will they finally admit it, will there finally be a "D'oh!" and a headslap heard around the world, or will they continue to obfuscate and repress any evidence to the contrary (as they do now)?


----------



## mvdm (Aug 8, 2009)

For comparison purposes:

Al Gore Places Infant Son In Rocket To Escape Dying Planet | The Onion - America's Finest News Source


----------



## mvdm (Aug 8, 2009)

Just one more for fun:

Addressing Climate Crisis, Bush Calls For Development Of National Air Conditioner | The Onion - America's Finest News Source


----------



## Curt (Aug 8, 2009)

Personally, I would prefere a big plastic bubble. It would need to be retractable, like a stadium roof, of course.


----------



## wmc1982 (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm still waiting for man-bear-pig to become a reality.


----------



## mvdm (Aug 8, 2009)

wmc1982 said:


> i'm still waiting for man-bear-pig to become a reality.



Excelsior!!


----------



## bookslover (Aug 8, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> So when they figure out it is all just rubbish, will they finally admit it, will there finally be a "D'oh!" and a headslap heard around the world, or will they continue to obfuscate and repress any evidence to the contrary (as they do now)?



They will continue to obfuscate and repress because there's money to be made - which was ALWAYS the point, of course. When in doubt, follow the money...


----------

